# My Humble Buttons



## Aeon13 (Sep 28, 2017)

Good day guys!

I would like to thank you all and this great forum. These are my humble buttons refined only by inquartation.

I hope to refine using AR in the near future.


----------



## glorycloud (Sep 28, 2017)

magandang trabaho! (nice job) 8)


----------



## alex303 (Sep 28, 2017)

Hi,
good job!
alex


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Sep 28, 2017)

That first button in particular is a great example of just how pure the gold can be from inquartation and nitric leaching.

You should wear gloves when refining to avoid those stains on your hands.

Dave


----------



## Shark (Sep 28, 2017)

Very Nice!


----------



## scrapparts (Sep 28, 2017)

Nice button. However, it does look like it wasn't fully melted on the bottom. Almost look like powder on your palm. Are those stains? If so, you should be wearing gloves messing with acids. Looks like Nitric stains. 

scrapparts


----------



## Aeon13 (Sep 28, 2017)

Thanks guys!



> That first button in particular is a great example of just how pure the gold can be from inquartation and nitric leaching.
> 
> You should wear gloves when refining to avoid those stains on your hands.
> 
> Dave





> Nice button. However, it does look like it wasn't fully melted on the bottom. Almost look like powder on your palm. Are those stains? If so, you should be wearing gloves messing with acids. Looks like Nitric stains.
> 
> scrapparts




-- Yes Dave, once in a while I get high purity buttons just by nitric. Maybe it depends upon the contaminants because these gold I get here is of different ore types.

-- scrapparts those buttons are fully melted. Those are stains from silver nitrate.

--I am using gloves while refining but I always manage to get stains upon fixing the containers.

cheers!


----------



## anachronism (Oct 6, 2017)

Nothing humble at all about those buttons Sir. Great job.


----------



## autumnwillow (Oct 13, 2017)

Sell them to me! =D


----------



## Aeon13 (Oct 14, 2017)

> by autumnwillow » October 13th, 2017, 7:49 am
> 
> Sell them to me! =D



I would love to sell them to you sir autumn but I have a tight situation with my capital right now. For this, I have to refine and sell here immediately for the money to be used again for buying.

But eventually I will have a transaction with you again soon sir autumn,.that's for sure.

By the way how is everything there?




> by anachronism » October 6th, 2017, 2:26 pm
> 
> Nothing humble at all about those buttons Sir. Great job.



You guys here make my buttons humble sir anachronism


----------



## autumnwillow (Oct 28, 2017)

Everything is good. I have a friend who lives in your area whom I can entrust a transaction with. He usually comes over to my place every 2 weeks or so. That way, you'll have a faster turn around. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 28, 2017)

Lookin' Good!


----------

